# Camper Louise Is



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*CAMPER LOUISE!*


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Camper Louise is now 44! I was 40 in 2004!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL! 
that's why I put the question marks! You could go with it or deny it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> LOL!
> that's why I put the question marks! You could go with it or deny it!


Good One - LOL

Thor


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Louise! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

DaveL1957 said:


> Happy Birthday Louise! Hope you have a great day!


Thank you, I had a great day and the sun was out so that made me happy. Today it is cool, grey skies and raining...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Louise!

Hope you had a GREAT day.









Rick


----------



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bonne fête et bonne fin de journée !!

Happy birthday and good day


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Joe 30450 said:


> Bonne fête et bonne fin de journée !!


Merci beaucoup!


----------

